# How many belts do you own?



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

Just curious. Thought I'd stir up some fashion talk.

:icon_redf I only have one. I'm not a big belt person, but it's on my to do list to add some belts into my collection this year.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 2, 2006)

oh same here! i own one pair. (actually it really belongs to my sister, but i wear it so often she just lets me have it xD)

i recently bought this cute black leather studded belt from Wet Seal (it was $12). only got to wore it 3 times, and the leather ripped. now i know better to buy more expensive belts, or one with stronger material.:icon_conf

currently I'm borrowing belts from my friend. hopefully I'll start shopping for some.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 3, 2006)

4 that i actually wear and a few more that are in the depths of my closet. im really getting into belts lately.


----------



## breathless (Feb 3, 2006)

i dont know. i never wear them. maybe 6?


----------



## redrocks (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not sure....I hardly ever wear them. Probably around 6 or 7.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 3, 2006)

Only 1 belt. Half the time I can't even find it.


----------



## Liz (Feb 3, 2006)

none....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 3, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 3, 2006)

maybe like 4 or 5. i dont wear a lot personally.

and the ones i have are like years old.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2006)

none


----------



## Leony (Feb 3, 2006)

I have 4 belts


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know. I have a lot but I never wear them, lol


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow! I'm really suprised that we don't have belt lovers! I don't know why. Maybe b/c my friend who made me a mu whore, loves belts, clothes, accessories, anything girly. I just associated them because of that. I guess we'd all just rather spend money on mu then belts. Maybe purses are another story!


----------



## savvygurl (Feb 3, 2006)

i have 5!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 4, 2006)

The friend I was referring to has over 60 belts and over 40 purses.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 5, 2006)

I own like 7 but i dont really wear them.


----------



## shygirl_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

like 6 or 7...but I only wear like 2 of 'em on a reg. basis


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 5, 2006)

well personally i DO like belts and accessories, but i am very selective with which ones i buy. i like original vintage belts. that is why i dont have many i guess, but i bought one yesterday, its gold with two golden leaves as a clasp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i also bought two bags yesterday lol.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 5, 2006)

I only have one, the other one I had was one of those disc ones and it broke, I love belts though but it can be hard to find really nice ones! I think it's cos shoes are more my thing.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2006)

I love belts I always see so many I want but just have a huge problem that none of them ever fit :icon_cry:


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

i currently have 3, and one of those i hardly ever wear!:icon_roll


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i own about 9 belts. i love belts


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have two that i actally use, i got about 5 from a friend but they are crap.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 21, 2006)

3: a dressy brown belt, casual brown, and dressy black.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 16, 2006)

i loooooooooooooooove belts i have more then 20 i have a lot of blacks

i love to mach the belt with the shirt so i have blue, pink ,yellow,green:smoking2:

and more(most of them from the dollar store)


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

I think my belt number is somewhere between 15 and 20.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

I probably have about 10-15, I am too lazy to go to my closet and count. I have a couple leather ones, fabric ones, and a bunch of grosgrain ribbon belts! I love those, and am getting into wearing them more to match my outfit.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't feel like counting, but I have around 20.. most of them don't fit anymore lol. My 2 must-have belts are two Abercrombie belts that go with everything and that I picked up during two excellent sales!


----------



## Maja (Apr 19, 2006)

Around 10 and I'm always on the look-out for new ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 19, 2006)

none :icon_scratch:


----------



## paranoidsponge (Apr 19, 2006)

I only have one and it's just here to keep my pants from falling...


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 20, 2006)

**I only own two...a brown one with metal ringed holes all in it and a ratrher plain black one. Hardly any pants sag past my lil pot belly or my ample derriere :laughing:


----------



## LilDee (Apr 20, 2006)

2, i'm not that big on belts either. and i got my booty from my mom's side, helps keep the pants up too :icon_wink


----------



## Fairy_Princess (Apr 20, 2006)

I own 2 belts a Korn belt and a black belt with red stars on it (it's like a seatbelt)

I had an anarchy one but gave that to my bf cus he liked it so much but i wear a belt whenever i have belt loops to put ot through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 20, 2006)

Just one. I'm not a fan of belts at all. I haven't worn the one I have in like 2 years.


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 20, 2006)

I have quite a few but in the last month I've lost a lot of weight and they are ALL too big now! And I'm always afraid my pants will fall down too. :moon:


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 27, 2006)

Im not really fond of belts but im pushing myself to like it. The 50's, 60's and 70's belts are coming back. The Big garterized one (vintage) and then you put it on your waist or just below your chest area. The braided belt. Huge ones are coming back. It looks good when you see it in a mag, thats why im pushing myself to buy. I have like only 5 and its not enough!


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Only like 2. I think i should get more, my butt crack always seems to be hanging out. lol


----------



## ivette (Jun 12, 2006)

none.


----------



## AKATUDE02 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not a big belt person, either but I do own about 4. I like those really big belts that are out now. Picked up a couple in black and silver.


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 4! 2 from pull and bear and 2 from pennys... I'm not very fond of belts


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 13, 2006)

i have about five but only use one and i don't wear belts that much!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

I used to have two nice belts from Gap, one black &amp; one brown. Now I only have two belts. Some black belt I got from Wal-Mart, and a black Playboy spinner belt w/ rhinestones on the spinner and along the outline of the black bunnyhead *lol*


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2006)

Like 2 a brown one and a black one with white stitching, im not really into belts.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 15, 2006)

I only got 3 but they're on my to have list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Jun 15, 2006)

1....I HATE belts


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 20, 2006)

I only have a couple..mostly belts make my short self look even shorter...


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

about 5 r so, but only 2 fit me LOL!


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2006)

I own four belts. I need to wear them with every pant I own, or else they fall down, lol.


----------



## Magdovka (Aug 18, 2006)

I have 3 but usually I forgot to wear them


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2006)

more then 50

but that never enogh


----------



## theunforgiv3n (Aug 18, 2006)

I have around 20 (I haven't counted lately) but I only really wear 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 18, 2006)

I only own 4 belts. I always wear one if I am wearing something with belt loops. I just think it looks weird without a belt!

My sister owns...oh...a million belts. Ok, not that many. She has maybe 30. She likes to wear mutiple belts. It's very interesting. And she started using suspenders as belts, too, which looks kind of neat (she's sort of into a punk-ish style of dress).


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have about 7 or 8 belts... but only 2 or 3 that I wear regularly


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't own any belts. Never have cared much about them.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 20, 2006)

I have two, a bullet and a spike belt. I like accessories that can turn into weapons.:whipping:


----------



## eric (Aug 20, 2006)

i only have 2 i think :icon_scratch: one brown one and one black one... i guess maybe ishould get some more? haha


----------



## macky (Aug 23, 2006)

maybe 3


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 9, 2006)

*around 20-25*


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 9, 2006)

around 10 but i only use 4 of them.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

1 Roxy one that I just bought on sale, it was $1!!! Im not a huge belt person. My mom though owns 39!!!!


----------



## togal (Oct 18, 2006)

I just have a few basic ones to wear with jeans, but I got a great bronze/gold kimono belt the other day. Looks fab over fitted tank and jeans or a sweater.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2006)

8. all of them are studded belts. 1 white, 1 pink and 6 black.

I LOVE STUDDS...but they are so fricking expensive. $28.00 at urban outfitters.


----------



## wateva (Oct 29, 2006)

i have abt 20 belts... some of then are DIY elastic belts...


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

Update! I have 10 belts now.


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 18, 2006)

about 4 but I dont weat them often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the most I like light blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

4 but i"m not a belt personn. My sister always borrow them.


----------



## kewlgal (Dec 28, 2006)

I have 7, I think, mostly blacks and whites...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 28, 2006)

i own one but i never wear it.

i hate belts

i love how they look when models wear them

but they tend to bother me and be to fussy for my taste


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 28, 2006)

lol. I have quite a few, but I never wear them anymore...

I got a white one and a black one awhile back at Target for $9 each. I know what you mean about how they can be expensive, though...I got one at Hot Topic a long time ago for about $28 as well.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 28, 2006)

i have two that i rarely wear.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2006)

One is enough for me. But I own like 3 or 4.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 28, 2006)

i only have one. my old belt from highschool, from bench.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

i only have my dolce &amp; gabbana belt...that's it

i need to step it up lol


----------



## Aprill (Jan 27, 2007)

ive got like 20


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 27, 2007)

i started loving belts recently, when they came back to fashion and now more and more people wear them... or I just started paying attention more? I love how they can change the outfit, make it more elegant, or more interesting and funky. I need to get more belts :eusa_whistle: for now I have like 5-6 and most of them I got with a pair of pants (they came with it)


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 27, 2007)

I probably have around 20 or so. I never get to wear my favorites because they aren't really "everyday knock-around" belts and I don't go anywhere nice, so they just kind of sit there for me to admire. Right now I'm on more of a jewelry kick, buying up everything I can find that'll look nice for spring/summer!


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

seven ^^ im in love with big chunky belts =]


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

I have quite a few... 6 or 7, maybe?


----------



## gatorificus (Feb 25, 2007)

I have one basic black leather belt with a basic silver buckle (worn twice), one skinny silver belt with a little skinny rectangular silver buckle (never worn), one J.Crew ribbon belt thingy (never worn), one silver chain belt that is kind of tacky and needs to be replaced with something less tacky (last worn 5 years ago) , and one thicker black leather belt with a silver horse bit clasp buckle thing (worn about four times). I would like to get a few colored belts.


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Just iff the top of my head, ummm 30?? I used to love belts, funny thing is .. I never wear them anymore unless I really need one!! Pretty bad.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

hahaha.. believe it or not? In my past 24 years, I only have 1 belt!

and I just bought it last April!!!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is what I did. Put a hook on your door or inside your closet door and hang them. That way they have their own special place and you'll most likely remember to put them back.

*Babyangel. *


----------

